# Help building box for Alpine type R



## MikeC (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello everyone I am new here. I am going to build an enclosure for a 12'' Alpine type R 4 ohm. I have a e 1800D monoblock JL amp. I am putting it in a 04' Jetta. The back of my trunk(behind seats) is 17'' high. 

I was wondering what dimensions i should build the box. I want it ported probably slot port. I had two ideas. One a square box with the front at a 45-55 degree angle(where the speaker will be)
2nd was a tube like box. Long but rectangular. 

I want a lot ob bass but not sure on how I should build this. All the help would be very appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Start Here


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

-sealed box volume: 0.57-1.0 cu. ft.
-ported box volume: 0.75-2.0 cu. ft.

Wire the sub in parallel 2 ohm to amp. You need to use the specifications given by the manufacturer unless you are a professional enclosure builder---> http://vault.alpine-usa.com/products/documents/OM_SWR-1242D.PDF

"I want a lot ob bass but not sure on how I should build this." What kind of bass do you want? Ported will be low and boomy. Sealed will be slightly higher tuned and have a more punchy sound. Why do you want a ported enclosure? Have you built a box before? I would build it sealed for your set up anyway. gl


----------



## MikeC (Aug 14, 2009)

schmiddr2 said:


> -sealed box volume: 0.57-1.0 cu. ft.
> -ported box volume: 0.75-2.0 cu. ft.
> 
> Wire the sub in parallel 2 ohm to amp. You need to use the specifications given by the manufacturer unless you are a professional enclosure builder---> http://vault.alpine-usa.com/products/documents/OM_SWR-1242D.PDF
> ...


Thanks for the help! I have built a box for a 10'' in sub before which was my first one and it was sealed. It actually sounded pretty good. My brother has a ported box and it hits pretty hard. That is why I want it ported, Im just not knowledgeable when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## MikeC (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow that was weird it wouldn't let me post. 

Thank you for the help! I have built one before which was sealed it was for a 10'' and it actually sounded pretty good. The reaseon I want it ported is because my brother has a ported box and it hits pretty hard. Im just not knowledgeable when it comes to this stuff. Thanks again. The last one I built was just random dimensions lol.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

back about 4 years I had two type r 12's in a ported box in a volvo... only powered off a 600bd rock amp, and those hit hard.... i liked the ported box because i think the subs remained clean and punchy despite a ported enclosure, but it was also hard hitting when i wanted. so I say good luck and have fun....almost wish it was 4 years ago again!!


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Free Box Plans - Car Audio Forum - CarAudio.com

You will find a LONG LONG LONG alpine Type R thread on ca.com, as well as lots of recomendations. Much more info there on the subs than here.

Matt


----------



## MikeC (Aug 14, 2009)

/\ Like I said I am not knowledgeable when it come to this stuff. What are all the numbers for, what do they mean?


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

MikeC said:


> /\ Like I said I am not knowledgeable when it come to this stuff. What are all the numbers for, what do they mean?


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-mobile-audio/63966-subwoofer-specs-what-do-they-mean.html


----------



## MikeC (Aug 14, 2009)

Im not talking about those. You gave me list of different boxes. How do I know which one I need? The pis just have [email protected], [email protected] dont know what the numbers are for.


----------



## Konig (Aug 15, 2009)

alpine have pretty nice stuff


----------



## DaveGY (Oct 5, 2008)

The first number is cubic feet and the second is tuning frequency.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

MikeC said:


> Im not talking about those. You gave me list of different boxes. How do I know which one I need? The pis just have [email protected], [email protected] dont know what the numbers are for.


This



DaveGY said:


> The first number is cubic feet and the second is tuning frequency.




Those have the specs you need to just cut and build. Those were done by a good guy, knew his stuff.


----------

